# Noob in TN



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* TJBibleBeliever. Have fun here.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome To AT !!  :cheers: :wink:


----------



## comstox (Aug 23, 2009)

*Where do you live TJ?*

WELCOME TN archer! We just moved from Centerville, TN in Hickman county last October. MAN we had a TON of deer there. Where do you live?
Glen Comstock


----------



## bradjn316 (Apr 21, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard here man. Wish you the best:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## TJBibleBeliever (Aug 19, 2009)

comstox said:


> WELCOME TN archer! We just moved from Centerville, TN in Hickman county last October. MAN we had a TON of deer there. Where do you live?
> Glen Comstock


Glen I live in Woodland Mills, Tn it's in Obion County. I am almost close enough to shoot an arrow into Kentucky. I will be doing my hunting in Lake County which is close to Reelfoot Lake and right on the Mississippi River. I will be hunting with my friend bradjn316 from this forum. Hope to have pictures of some dead bucks soon. The bigger the better.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

